# grand  bliss location riviera maya??



## sally13 (Dec 6, 2010)

ok..ok..ok..we have conflicting reports on the future location of the GRAND biss units at riviera maya...we were told..(could be  false) that the GRAND bliss would be located in the south east corner of the property ..ocean front..kinda..like on the opposing side of the beach that they are constructing the luxxe units...has anyone else been told this??I do think the regular bliss units will ring the lazy river..is this correct?..from the look of the (artist rendition)is the location of future GRAND bliss behind the buildings 1-7 GRAND mayans????if so..I shall puke to put an upgraded complex further away from the ocean sure does not make sense from a marketing standpoint..I guess we could have purchased the unwanted stepchild of the unit choices...any other Grand bliss owners that might be upset by this if true??


----------



## mikenk (Dec 6, 2010)

Sally,

At my last update; it appeared that the plan for the Grand Bliss was indeed behind the Grand Mayan's as you fear, but as we all know, until they actually turn the plans into brick and mortar, I wouldn't take any bets. 

I will be there next month - I will find out the latest plans.

Mike


----------



## sally13 (Dec 6, 2010)

*sheesh!!*

thanks Mike...if true this is bad..but not the end of the world...I might have some loud words with a few people when we next return.....


----------



## rpennisi (Dec 7, 2010)

sally13 said:


> ok..ok..ok..we have conflicting reports on the future location of the GRAND biss units at riviera maya...we were told..(could be  false) that the GRAND bliss would be located in the south east corner of the property ..ocean front..kinda..like on the opposing side of the beach that they are constructing the luxxe units...has anyone else been told this??I do think the regular bliss units will ring the lazy river..is this correct?..from the look of the (artist rendition)is the location of future GRAND bliss behind the buildings 1-7 GRAND mayans????if so..I shall puke to put an upgraded complex further away from the ocean sure does not make sense from a marketing standpoint..I guess we could have purchased the unwanted stepchild of the unit choices...any other Grand bliss owners that might be upset by this if true??



When you say behind GM 1-7, aren't GM buildings 8-13 in back of GM 1-7?  Alongside GM 5-7 is a housing community.  In front of that is an empty beach, that I am guessing is where they implied the GB would be (?).  The GB will probably be alongside, to the south of GM 8-13 where there was a forest last year when I was there.
Ron


----------



## mikenk (Dec 7, 2010)

Ron,

Yes, I think you are right. The model i saw had the Grand Bliss on the far side of where the line of Grand Mayan units were along the golf course. I assumed they were going to be developing that side to support it- wasn't aware there was a beach over there.

I will take a close look in January. 

Mike


----------



## pittle (Dec 7, 2010)

I looked at a copy of a 2008 Site Map that they give you when you check in and it shows the area with the future lazy river and wave pool listed as "Almost Completed Mayan Palace Buildings" - I think those will be Bliss buildings that are supposed to open soon.  It does show "Future Grand Mayan and GM pool" (probably Grand Bliss) on the south side of the GM buildings 8-13.  The beach front space you refer to is labeled as "Future Private Beach Club" for the Residences across the highway (Mayan Island).  The site where the Luxxe building is is labeled as "Future Luxxe Villas" and is near the beach and the Havana Moon Restaurant.

The Ocean Breeze is not mentioned on this map, but it has been built somewhere too.  I do not know if it is across the street or somewhere in the former jungle between the Bliss and Luxxe.


----------



## rpennisi (Dec 7, 2010)

pittle said:


> The Ocean Breeze is not mentioned on this map, but it has been built somewhere too.  I do not know if it is across the street or somewhere in the former jungle between the Bliss and Luxxe.



The Ocean Breeze is beyond MP building 21 and those almost "completed" MP's,  a little north of the MP, close to the highway, but not across it.
The GL building was going on north of the Havana Moon, and naturally, closer to the beach.
Ron


----------



## pittle (Dec 7, 2010)

Thanks Ron - We have not been there since January 2008, so I was not sure where the Ocean Breeze was.


----------



## itlbtu (Dec 21, 2010)

I haven't been there in almost 2 years. We did purchase the GB upgrade from the GM then. Of course they promised that it would be ocean view and on the beach. They didn't have a model of the Riviera Mayan resort there when we bought. Does anyone have a picture of the updated model? All these numbers mean nothing to me now, except the 8-13 because those are the units we were in the first two visits there. I will not be happy if we are just as far from the ocean in the GB...


----------



## sally13 (Jan 13, 2011)

*hey Mike!!!..*

just giving you a shout out in case your back from r. maya..any idea of the g.bliss location???


----------



## mikenk (Jan 13, 2011)

sally13 said:


> just giving you a shout out in case your back from r. maya..any idea of the g.bliss location???



Hola Sally,

I leave for there tomorrow - can give you feedback soon.

Anybody else there next week?

Mike


----------



## sally13 (Jan 13, 2011)

*I wish I was you!!*

we will be waiting a few months before we get to enjoy...hey have one at the pool bar for me!! ...good luck on the links!!


----------



## pittle (Jan 13, 2011)

Have fun Mike - tell Betty and your friends hello from us.

My friend Mary and I are heading out on Saturday morning for 2 weeks at the Acapulco Mayan Palace. (You met her in Cabo in October 2009.)  Mike is not going - just letting us gals have a trip.  I am anxious to see what all is going on in Acapulco.  It will be interesting to say the least. A few years ago, they said they were going to renovate the pool  and have now torn down the original 1-bedroom MP buildings.  I guess construction is going on where the 2-bedrooms used to be.  I think I may be glad that we are at the new Mayan Palace Regency over on the golf course and can float the new lazy river there.

I will take pictures to add to my link below and post information sometime next week.


----------



## pittle (Jan 13, 2011)

Welcome back Sally!


----------



## mikenk (Jan 13, 2011)

Thanks Phyllis,

Yep, we will be with the same couple you met. This time will be interesting as we are staying in the 1 bedroom Luxxe Villa suite versus our normal 2 bedroom grand mayan unit. It will be a nice test as if it works, it will double our available vacation weeks. 

We would like to try Acapulco but from Dallas, we have to stop at Mexico City versus direct - Ugh!!

Y'all have a great time.
Mike


----------



## pittle (Jan 13, 2011)

Continental flies from DFW - Houston - Acapulco.  American seems to have discontinued the non-stop from DFW.  Acapulco is nice.  It is warmer than many locations.  I will try to find out if and when there will be a Luxxe there.


----------



## sally13 (Jan 14, 2011)

*thanks*

for the warm welcome Phyllis...it is rare around here..I will try to be good this time but ,..well ..you know


----------



## pittle (Jan 14, 2011)

sally13 said:


> for the warm welcome Phyllis...it is rare around here..I will try to be good this time but ,..well ..you know



I really do like to read what you have to say because you make me think about things in a different way.  Sometimes we agree and other times we do not, but that is just how things are in life.  We can disagree in a friendly manner and we have on a few occasions, but always resolve our concerns.  We have had several nice PM's over the years and everyone on TUG knows that we both love Grupo Mayan resorts.:whoopie: 

I will be checking in while in Acapulco at the Mayan Palace for the next two weeks.  I hope to see more posts from you and I do hope you hang around longer this time than you have in the past.  As you know, there is a lot of great information out here on TUG.

As for being good, just continue to challenge us to think out of the box without being too defensive on your soapbox.   I do suggest that you work on your writing style as you have too many run-on sentences and I often have to read your posts several times to figure out where you are going with your thoughts. You have lots to say and when it is not sorted out, it is difficult to read and seems more confrontational. If you could work on this, I think others would appreciate it and not be quite as critical about what you are saying.   I tend to write in a rambling manner with long sentences too, but do try to hit the enter button twice when a new thought pops into my head.  It would make it so much easier to follow where you are going if you did the same.   Also, say something nice like you just did to me so that folks will want to read what you posted and not think "gosh, what is Sally up to today?"  Of course, that works too - it always gets my attention!


----------



## sally13 (Jan 15, 2011)

*hi Phyllis!!*

thanks for the support..really!!.............I do like to share and know I am not a bowl of cherries..but even to get this stuff out of me is  a feat sometimes..I will try tho.also ..have a great time  in paradise..when we go ,the cliff divers  will be our first stop!!


----------



## mikenk (Jan 18, 2011)

Sally,

I had my update yesterday. Here is the latest projection of GB location. Looking from the beach, the restaurant Havana Moon is at the far right of the property. To the right of that was jungle, but all owned by Grupo Mayan. That jungle directly to the right is being converted to Grand Luxxe (where I am now in the first open unit); directly to the right of that will be the Grand Bliss. It will be close to the ocean but will need a lot of jungle clearing - no projection on timing.

Our first couple of days were bad - the back of one of the couple traveling with us went out; she ended up in the hospital and flying home after one day. The resort staff was great from the on site doctor that saw her immediately and all the staff who genuinely cared and helped.

Since then has been fine: great weather, great golf, great food.

How is that other thread going on value? I dropped out: not enough time and too myopic for me. You definitely are a lightening rod for discussion.

Mike


----------



## Tropical lady (Jan 18, 2011)

Mikenk,
Thanks for the update!!  Has there been anymore info about the area to the left of the models if you are on the beach with your back to the water and looking at the resort?
We were initially told that this was the GB location, on the beach near the models.  The GL was expected to be where it is now, but the description seemed closer to the beach.
Envy you since we were to be at RM from 1/14-2/4, but had to cancel.  We'll enjoy RM through your posts!!


----------



## sally13 (Jan 18, 2011)

*Hello Mike..*

sorry to hear about the misfortune..Thanks for the update..PHEW!!white nuckling it there for a while The value thread has me plumb wore out..Swimming upstream can be tiresome...well have fun and hope you eagle a few holes on the links


----------



## mikenk (Jan 19, 2011)

TL,
I will try to find that out today. Today is walk around and relax day.

Sally,
No eagles for me; I forgot how hard this course is. I left my driver at home and linked up with this flat-bellied single so played the back tees - one hole was 290 yards - par 3. Ouch!!

On your other thread, you are challenging peoples fundamental beliefs on the validity of the traditional timeshare ownership model in today's world. It's not sitting right. Good luck.

Mike


----------



## mikenk (Jan 19, 2011)

New info from a different source (more reliable) than sales person. Remember, Sally, don't kill the messenger. I think the plan for the Grand Bliss is back behind the Grand mayan units; The Mansions of the World is planned for between it and the ocean. Tropical Lady, that is where you were asking about. but plans change until they start building.

On the other side, there is a Grand Luxxe pool well along in construction; found this by accident strolling a bit into the jungle. I think the Luxxe side is going to finish out nicely - some interesting environmental features are being preserved that will be integrated into the grounds.

mike


----------



## pittle (Jan 19, 2011)

Mike - once when I looked at a map, the GB was alongside the GM towards the jungle area between the GM and the property line.  It looked like they would be parallel to the GM units.


----------

